# Center console gap between carpet



## GTO1970 (May 21, 2013)

I don't believe none of the console mounts were ever removed, changed or replaced but dont know for sure. Just guessing when I had the carpet removed nothing looked out of place.

When the console is mounted there is a good 1" or more space between the carpet and the bottom of the console which don't seem right.

If I push the console over the front bracket (where you cant screw down the console) it fits the way I think it should fit.

The front bracket is a good inch or more above the floor pan, not sure what it should be but it don't look bent.

Unless over the years someone shortened the sides of the console? Which don't seem like it was.

Shouldn't it fit snug around the carpet?

Could it be a console from a different year That mounted a little different?


----------



## GTO1970 (May 21, 2013)

Could it be a console from a different year?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi GTO1970.

While it may not matter much, do you have a MT or AT. 

Are you able to send a few pictures? I believe that 1968-1972 has the same basic fit dimensions.

1970 AT console - Internet image








1970-72 MT console - internet image








If you have an AT, is it possible that the console is hanging up on the AT shifter frame? You would know because the shifter plate would not lay flush on the console.

The entire console should fit flush against the carpet. The console mounting bracket up front attaches to the floor pan with the carpet on top of it. The bracket should only stand off the floor an inch or so.


----------



## GTO1970 (May 21, 2013)

All the pics I take shrink up the gap so it looks like only a !/4" gap or so. The gap is a 1/2-1" in the smallest area and gets big enough to fit a #2 screwdriver under the biggest gap. It is an Automatic and the clooks correct correct. The back halt fits good, it's the front half with the gap. So the front must be up higher for some reason.


----------

